# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Εγγλέζικο Budgie

## ZAKO

budgie αγγλικο ειναι τεραστια τα ειδα σε ενα πετ στην σερρες πριν 4 χρoνια εδω στην πτολεμαιδα τiπoτα μονο με παραγγελια και τι θα σου φερουνε  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vas

εννοείς budgie?

----------


## ZAKO

sory budgie,το ειδα το 2006 τωτε ειχα τα μηκρα τα budgie ,και επαθα πλακα δυπλασιο τι να πω ξερεις κατι σχετικα΄

----------


## jamie

The English Budgies are very large.  I have only seen these birds a few times.  They have been selectively bred over the years to be larger than a regular budgie.  These birds are not common in the USA, however, there are a few breeders who specialize in these birds.  

Η αγγλική Budgies είναι πολύ μεγάλα. Έχω δει μόνο τα πουλιά αυτά μερικές φορές. Έχουν αναπαραχθεί επιλεκτικά με τα χρόνια να είναι μεγαλύτερο από ένα κανονικό budgie. Τα πτηνά αυτά δεν είναι κοινά στις ΗΠΑ, ωστόσο, υπάρχουν μερικές εκτροφέων που ειδικεύονται σε αυτά τα πτηνά.

from wikipedia:

----------


## ZAKO

ειναι τρομερα πουλια ,δεν μπωρο να βρω εδω στην πτολεμαιδα γνωριζη κανενας που μπωρο να βρω΄,θελω να παρω ενα ζεβγαρη

----------


## imported_Γιάννης

Στην Θεσσαλονίκη μπορείς να βρεις εύκολα σε επιλεγμένα pet-shop. Είναι όντως πιο μεγάλα και με πιο έντονα χρώματα.

----------


## demis

αν θες κατι το βρισκεις και γω παλια ηθελα  εγγλεζικο και εψαχνα παντου αλλα δεν εβρισκα ακι μια μερα μου ηρθε απο οτν ουρανο απο καποιον ειχε φιγει και τον επιασε ο αδερφος μου! εχουν τιαραστια διαφορα απο τα αυστραλεζικα ακομη και στο κελαιδισμα και στη ομιλια γιατι το δικο μου το ειχα μαθει να μιλαει και μαθει συνεχεια κατι καινιουριο παρολου που ηταν πανω απο 1 ετους! βεβαια τωρα το εχει η γιαγια μου και οχι εγω

----------


## ZAKO

> Στην Θεσσαλονίκη μπορείς να βρεις εύκολα σε επιλεγμένα pet-shop. Είναι όντως πιο μεγάλα και με πιο έντονα χρώματα.


και εγω αυτο σκευτομαι την  θεσσαλονικη ,εχω ακουση για αυτο κοντα στο αεροδρομιο εδω στο φορουμ  ::  αλλο

----------


## budgiefun

πάντα μια απορία   την είχα τι είναι αυτά τα εγγλέζικα παπαγαλάκια
και μολις καταλαβα πως το ειχα μες τα πόδια μου και δν το ήξερα καθως εχει ο γειτονας μου και κελαηδάει πολυ ωραια και παπαγαλο.

----------


## ZAKO

Ενταξει οι αποριες ειναι για να λυνονται. Γι'αυτο ειναι και το φορουμ!Οπως η δικη μου με τα εγγλεζικα!Εδω τα παιδια βοηθανε σε πολλα!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## andreas142

Και εγώ πρώτη φορά τα είδα το Νοέμβρη που μας πέρασε σε ένα pet shop στην Ν. Φιλαδέλφεια και μου φάνηκε πολύ περίεργο λέω τι έπαθαν αυτά και φούσκωσαν έτσι!

----------


## Picard

Επειδη ασχολουμαι με μπατζι και εκτρεφω εχω ακουσει οτι ειναι ευαλωτα σε ασθενειες,ειναι πιο ευαισθητα πουλια απο τα αυστραλεζικα οποτε προσοχη....

----------

